#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-09-05
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<e-DIO-t> salute!
<PaoloRotolo> E' già iniziata la riunione :)?
<e-DIO-t> direi di no, anche perchè io niente sacciu :D
<e-DIO-t> [e soprattutto perchè ho la pasta sul fuoco :°° ]
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<newlife> e-DIO-t: pensa se avevi il didietro sul fuoco.......
<newlife> :D
<newlife> oopsssss........... 
<newlife> :D
 * DktrKranz ricorda a tutti che il canale è loggato
<totopalma> ragazzi, zitti che il canale è loggato :)
<e-DIO-t> ^_^ mi ritrovavo col culo depilato come a Dylan [cit: Ceppaflex @ Beverly Holes]
<e-DIO-t> azz, dannaziau!
<PaoloRotolo> XD
<e-DIO-t> NA prima che vado a cena: qualcuno sa rispondere a <Mario_> che processo di sviluppo adotta la comunità di Ubuntu per sviluppare Ubuntu in -it ?
<e-DIO-t> "in -it" l'ho aggiunto io
<PaoloRotolo> e-DIO-t, possiamo continuare il #dev? Il canale è loggato :)
<e-DIO-t> yep scusate :D
<DktrKranz> direi che possiamo cominciare
<DktrKranz> breve giro di presentazioni per tutti
 * DktrKranz è Luca Falavigna
<warp10> <--> Andrea Colangelo
 * totopalma → Salvatore Palma
<xdatap1> → Paolo Sammicheli
<PaoloRotolo> → Paolo Rotolo
<e-DIO-t> Enrico Di Paolantonio
<DktrKranz> cominciamo richiamando l'ordine del giorno
<DktrKranz> http://liste.ubuntu-it.org/pipermail/gruppo-sviluppo/2011-August/000459.html
<DktrKranz> stravolgendo un po' l'ordine in cui ho scritto i vari punti, partirei proprio dall'ultimo
<DktrKranz> attualmente, il Gruppo Sviluppo ha diversi strumenti di lavoro
<DktrKranz> IRC, mailing list, forum e wiki
<DktrKranz> a mio parere, sono un po' troppi
<DktrKranz> e considerando l'attuale volume di comunicazioni, c'è un po' troppa dispersione
 * warp10 annuisce
<newlife> newlife: → Marco Buono
<DktrKranz> in particolar modo il forum, molti di noi lo frequentano poco, e le richieste presenti cadono un po' nel dimenticatoio
<DktrKranz> alla fine sono i moderatori, o altri utenti che passano "per caso" a rispondere, per questo mi è sorto il dubbio
<DktrKranz> gli altri strumenti sono poco usati, ma in un ottica di rilancio del gruppo dovranno essere maggiormente utilizzati
<DktrKranz> in particolar modo la mailing list
<DktrKranz> ma andiamo con ordine. che fare della board sul forum?
<DktrKranz> le opzioni sono tre
<devfil> <-- Devid Antonio Filoni (scusate il ritardo)
<DktrKranz> 1) lasciare le cose come ora
<DktrKranz> 2) popolarla di contenuti
<DktrKranz> 3) chiedere agli amministratori del forum la chiusura
<DktrKranz> che facciamo?
<devfil> è possibile una 4?
<devfil> ogni discussione aperta ci viene mandata in mailing list come notifica
<devfil> in questo modo chi non frequenta il forum come me ne è informato e in caso risponde sulla board
 * warp10 vota la 3) con convinzione
<DktrKranz> devfil: non è possibile, dovresti sottoscriverti alla board
<DktrKranz> ma da quello che so le notifiche sono un po' difettose
<xdatap1> personalmente sto scorrendo la board, che non avevo mai letto prima. Domanda: è mai stata fatta una domanda in topic su quella board?
<warp10> xdatap1: heh :)
<DktrKranz> xdatap1: solo poche
<xdatap1> quasi tutti  i thread sono SPOSTATO oppure richieste generiche
<devfil> peggio ancora... meglio chiuderla dato che tutti noi non la frequentiamo così tanto
<DktrKranz> e specialmente all'inizio inizio, ora le richieste sono per lo più di tipo "supporto"
<devfil> a livello di forum sarebbe utile però un po' di promozione verso il gruppo dev
<devfil> soprattutto se qualcuno scrive nuovi progetti e vorrebbe vederli nei repo o qualcosa del genere
<DktrKranz> c'è già una board apposita
<xdatap1> se decidiamo di tenerla andrebbe comunque spostata. Dovrebbe chiamarsi Gruppo Sviluppo e stare "al piano di sopra", nella sezione Ubuntu-it
<DktrKranz> se volessimo fare del marketing, potremmo mettere un messaggio in evidenza del tipo "vuoi il tuo software nei repository? contatta il Gruppo Sviluppo!"
<devfil> ci sto
<devfil> riguardo alla board "gruppo sviluppo" non ne vale la pena
<devfil> come nome può fare confusione
<xdatap1> più di ubuntu-it-dev?
<devfil> inizierebbero a postare su come creare programmi, i consigli su come migliorare componenti base come unity ecc...
<devfil> e molte di quelle faccende noi non le tocchiamo
<xdatap1> si ok, di questo parliamo dopo :)
<PaoloRotolo> io metterei la sezione "Party Projects" come sottosezione del gruppo dev... Alla fine è sempre collegata al gruppo sviluppo e i software creati potrebbero finire anche nei repo grazie al gruppo stesso...
<DktrKranz> PaoloRotolo: leggi la mia proposta qualche riga su
<DktrKranz> quel messaggio andrebbe nella board "3rd party"
<DktrKranz> in ogni modo, la richiesta di chiusura è soggetta al giudizio del gruppo forum
<gaspa> sera
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, su questo argomento proviamo ad aprire un sondaggio?
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, lo teniamo aperto qualche giorno e vediamo cosa ne pensano anche gli assenti
<DktrKranz> xdatap1: stile condorcet, o più semplice?
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, pensavo direttamente a doodle
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, con possibilità di votazione multipla
<DktrKranz> ci può stare
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, roba che a tirarlo su ci vuole 2 minuti mentre parliamo
<devfil> si, ma nel sondaggio si dovrebbe spiegare a che serve quella board
<xdatap1> beh, chi vota spero sappia a cosa serve, sennò che vota a fare, no?
<xdatap1> tipo, io non voterei, mi aspetto che votino i membri storici del gruppo
<DktrKranz> si può fare una piccola prefazione in una mail, o simile
<xdatap1> anche
<DktrKranz> "once upon a time, I am..."
<xdatap1> le opzioni sono solo le tre li sopra?
<devfil> xdatap1: i membri storici possono votare anche uqi
<xdatap1> devfil, allora fatelo :)
<devfil> manca solo quadrispro mi sembra
<warp10> DktrKranz: "once upon a time, <a href="https://edge.launchpad.net/~">I am</a>"
<DktrKranz> warp10: ho le pile scariche ;)
<xdatap1> warp10, ROFL
<warp10> DktrKranz: :D
<warp10> ad ogni modo, io voterei qui, c'è un quorum sufficiente
<warp10> e poi quadrispro è un sola in ogni caso, anche col doodle
<xdatap1> si metta a verbale :)
<DktrKranz> riassumiamo le opzioni?
<warp10> xdatap1: tanto glielo dico pure a voce :P
<xdatap1> warp10, io no invece?
<DktrKranz> 1) lasciare le cose come ora
<DktrKranz> 2) garantire una continuità di monitoraggio e popolarla di contenuti/risposte
<DktrKranz> 3) chiedere agli amministratori del forum la chiusura
 * warp10 apre il banchetto del comitato referendario pro-3
<devfil> 3++
 * DktrKranz opta per la 3)
<DktrKranz> devfil: manca il ; finale
 * gaspa rilegge il log, un secondo
<devfil> DktrKranz: se è per questo non potrei nemmeno usare il 3 come variabile ;)
<devfil> il ; è l'ultimo problema
<gaspa> scusate magari ne avete già parlato, qual è il problema a lasciarlo cosi' com'è ?
<gaspa> (magari se volete si puo' rinominare per "staccarlo" dal gruppo sviluppo in particolare?)
<DktrKranz> gaspa: sostanzialmente avere tanti servizi, con poca "utenza". Le richieste in board non vengono mai lette (almeno non da noi) e a mio avviso è un segnale di discontinuità
<gaspa> su questo sono d'accordo.
<gaspa> DktrKranz: ma se cambiassimo il nome in "packaging&bugs" (o qualcosa di piu' attraente, fate voi)
<gaspa> avremmo che la gente non si aspetta piu' di trovare li' qualcuno del gruppo sviluppo in particolare,
<devfil> gaspa: bugs è difficile, pensa ai duplicati
<gaspa> ma ci sarebbe lo stesso uno spazio per noi o chi vuole di cercare qualcosa da fare....
<DktrKranz> avremmo la necessità di avere utenti che si occupino di gestire le richieste
<DktrKranz> e, in ogni modo, la chiusura della board non è adamantina (nel senso che non è per sempre (De Beers))
<DktrKranz> al limite, si può rilanciare se determinate condizioni dovessero emergere (gruppo Triage, maggiore interazione col gruppo Test, ecc...)
<gaspa> beh, sarebbe una board un po' vuota, ma non inutile, IMHO.
<gaspa> quindi voto (1bis): lasciare le cose come ora, e rinominare la board :P
<DktrKranz> l'idea è di non disperdere le risorse
<devfil> che succede se alcuni sbagliano board? senza permessi di moderazione sarebbe il caos
<devfil> (come nella situazione attuale)
<DktrKranz> per quello ci sono i moderatori, le richieste sono gestite in fretta; totopalma: confermi?
<totopalma> DktrKranz, certo
<gaspa> mo si', dai. se poi rimane qualche post un po' incasinato, non credo che sia la fine del mondo
<devfil> parlo dei bug per esempio, se qualcuno li riporta in board e sono duplicati o cose varie
 * DktrKranz è sempre dell'idea che i bug non debbano essere riportati su un forum
<PaoloRotolo> *me concorda su DktrKranz
<PaoloRotolo> con*
<devfil> sarebbe utile per chi non conosce launchpad ecc... e ci potrebbe essere qualcuno che fa da tramite
<DktrKranz> o meglio, ci sta... ma poi vanno gestiti opportunamente, pena farli marcire nel dimenticatoio
<xdatap1> ragazzi non so se vi siete accorti che abbiamo il problema di troppi bug riportati, non di troppo pochi
<xdatap1> ora come ora andrebbe migliorato il processo di accoglienza e risoluzione, più che farli riportare anche tramite forum
<devfil> a livello di comunità sarebbe utile però
<PaoloRotolo> A proposito di accoglienza, secondo me la board del gruppo dev andrebbe ripulita da tutti quei [spostato]ecc, lasciando soltanto le discussioni utili. Un'utente potrebbe quindi rendersi conto di cosa si discute nel topic. Ora è un'impresa trovare un topic coerente con la sezione...
<warp10> Posso far notare che è 40 minuti che si parla della chiusura del forum? Non sarà il caso di quagliare e andre oltre?
<xdatap1> warp10, +1
<devfil> +2^5
<warp10> devfil: nerd
<devfil> warp10: mai visto star trek :P
<warp10> devfil: pezzente
 * devfil pensa che la tastiera di DktrKranz sia morta atrocemente
<devfil> warp10: chi mi ha chiamato nerd lo ha rimangiato, non mi sfidare... mhuahahaha
 * devfil ammette che è anche vero che è il più giovane qui e il più giovane MOTU italiano :/
<warp10> gaspa: tu che sei il più vicino, porta una tastiera da DktrKranz, su
<xdatap1> ora, nel mentre DktrKranz trova delle pile nuove
<warp10> devfil: non sei il più giovane, sorry
<gaspa> devfil: manca la fine della frase "degli ultimi 150 anni2 
<xdatap1> vi introduco il discorso perché ne avevamo parlato insieme settimana scorsa
<devfil> ...
<xdatap1> l'idea era di migliorare l'organizzazione delle pagine wiki del gruppo per cercare di migliorare la comunicazione
<xdatap1> alla base di questa idea c'è l'esperienza recente che abbiamo fatto nel riorganizzare il gruppo doc, dove cambiando la comunicazione si è visto migliorare la partecipazione
<xdatap1> e l'osservazione del fatto che "sviluppo" nella comunità Ubuntu si è un po' evoluto
<xdatap1> quando è nato questo gruppo Developer venne preso pari pari da Debian, dove un Debian Developer è colui che fa i pacchi
<xdatap1> ma oggi, sviluppo all'interno di Ubuntu è qualcosa di un po' più ampio
<xdatap1> per sviluppo si intende, ancora, chi fa i pacchetti. Per sviluppo si intende chi partecipa scrivendo codice che finisce in Ubuntu, aumentato di molto con Unity
<xdatap1> e per sviluppo si puo' intendere chi scrive applicazioni che poi entrano in Ubuntu. Non a caso questa settimana c'è l'app developer week
<xdatap1> quindi ci domandavamo se la pagina non dovesse spiegare *cosa* facciamo
<PaoloRotolo> xdatap1, a proposito di questo, secondo me, andrebbe spiegato meglio cosa fa', in generale, il gruppo sviluppo, magari una breve introduzione. Al momento nel wiki trovo solo link a guide...
<PaoloRotolo> ops, mi hai preceduto :)
<xdatap1> e seconda importante cosa il *why*. Come mai un gruppo sviluppo in italiano?
<xdatap1> perché molti Italiani partecipano ai tre argomenti che citavo sopra, pacchi, patch e app, senza fare parte di questo gruppo
<xdatap1> perché invece è utile partecipare a questo gruppo? Ecco pensavamo che questi 2 concetti dovrebbero essere chiariti tra noi, e spiegati bene nel wiki
<xdatap1> in coda poi le cose solite, magari migliorate, cosa facciamo, come iniziare, risorse, ecc
<xdatap1> finito il cappello introduttivo, commenti?
 * warp10 concorda su tutto
<devfil> da utente mi verrebbe un dubbio... a cosa serve un gruppo sviluppo italiano? le patch ecc... sono a livello internazionale
<xdatap1> esatto, good point. Andrebbe rafforzato questo *perché*
<devfil> tempo fa questo gruppo venne creato per aiutare la comunità italiana come possibile non avendo mezzi "internazionali"
<devfil> infatti avevamo un PPA in cui caricare al volo quello che serviva (backport e cose varie erano molto richiesti, molte volte per via della sicurezza)
<PaoloRotolo> xdatap1, all'inizio avevo pensato più volte di capire meglio cosa fa il gruppo sviluppo. In particolare trovavo "ci occupiamo anche della pachettizzazione". Il termine però non è spiegato nel wiki italiano, quindi la domanda spontanea sarebbe, che vuol dire pacchettizzare? Per me l'unico modo per risolvere è stato chiedere nel canale IRC o seguire la guida alla pacchettizzazione, anche se non capivo per quale motivo si "
<PaoloRotolo> pacchettizza" un software
<xdatap1> gaspa, warp10?
<gaspa> beh, anche aiutare dal punto di vista linguistico, credo che tutti facciamo prima a chiederci le cose tra di noi, piu' o meno (a parte dk, forse)
<gaspa> c'è meno confusione che nei chan internazionali, e forse sai a chi chiedere direttamente.
<xdatap1> yep
<gaspa> (probabilmente siamo in media meno preparati, anche)
<gaspa> :P
<warp10> xdatap1: se chiedi un commento sulla questione della località del gruppo, abbassare la barriera linguistica è un punto forte
<devfil> vero, ho imparato l'inglese grazie a voi!
<warp10> xdatap1: d'altronde lo stesso dholbach era estremamente favorevole su questo discorso
<xdatap1> ho ritrovato la listina che mi ero fatto quando chiacchieravo con Luca:
<xdatap1> perché gruppo sviluppo italiano: Mentoring
<xdatap1> puoi imparare le cose nella tua lingua
<xdatap1> Consigli
<xdatap1> per chiedere indicazioni quando ci sono scelte da prendere
<xdatap1> Socializzazione
<xdatap1> non si vive di soli pacchetti
<xdatap1> Strumenti
<warp10> xdatap1: inoltre, ci sono una serie di programmi che hanno senso in italia ma non all'estero (per dire: amule adunanza, la storica estensione per firefox, e molto altro) e per i quali avere un team di sviluppo italiano ha decisamente senso
<xdatap1> condividere strumenti comuni
<xdatap1> warp10, giusto! Sviluppi locali
<xdatap1> volevamo fare un po' di brainstorming per trovare altri motivi e poi metterli nel wiki
<xdatap1> spiegare il perché
<xdatap1> l'altro tema è, ci apriamo ai tre differenti "Sviluppo"?
<gaspa> mettici anche il bere le birre insieme ;)
<gaspa> xdatap1: +1 per aprirci :P
<xdatap1> si, era nel concetto Socializzazione :)
<xdatap1> sul tema patch a Unity c'è Andrea e Trevino in lista, con loro potremmo fare una pagina con i primi passi per fare una patch a Unity
<xdatap1> sul tema applicazioni pensavamo ad Acire, se warp10 ci aggiorna, e poi ad esempio a debomatic, che Luca ha nuove idee che potremmo implementare
<xdatap1> sul tema pacchetti io proponevo una cosa un po' lungimirante
<warp10> Vi aggiorno subito o aspettiamo? (Nota: l'aggiornamento è tristemente veloce)
<xdatap1> warp10, vai, dopo parliamo dei pacchi
<warp10> beh, semplice: con acire siamo pronti per fare quello che ci pare, come da scaletta indicata con la mia mail in ML, ma non siamo partiti affatto
<warp10> in compenso, se vogliamo fare qualcosa basta solo un pò di buona volontà
<xdatap1> warp10, ma possiamo partire?
<warp10> xdatap1: sì. La prima fase è banale triage dei bug aperti, tra l'altro
<warp10> e per quelli da fixare basta fare un pò di branch come ~ubuntu-it-dev e proporre il merge a jono subito dopo
<xdatap1> warp10, allora anche facile da fare. Quindi possiamo iniziare
 * warp10 annuisce
<devfil> a proposito di amule-adunanza, l'estenzione firefox ecc... rilanciamo il ppa?
<xdatap1> why not
<warp10> devfil: beh, ove possibile spingiamo in archivio, e nel PPA mettiamo i backport
<warp10> devfil: proponevi questo?
<devfil> warp10: si, poi se non è possibile negli archivi si va comuqnue di ppa
 * warp10 annuisce
<devfil> anche per testing per programmi scritti da noi
<DktrKranz> magari di questo parliamo più approfonditamente nel terzo punto all'ordine del giorno
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, welcome back. Mi sono ricordato di tutto?
<DktrKranz> xdatap1: si, il resto lo possiamo affrontare nel prossimo punto
<DktrKranz> ora... chi si sacrifica^W offre volontario per fare l'abbozzo del nuovo portale del Gruppo?
 * DktrKranz guarda warp10 
 * warp10 si ricorda di un impegno improvviso
<xdatap1> warp10, lo facciamo insieme?
 * devfil ha due esami a breve, sorry
<warp10> xdatap1: io col wiki non vado oltre quello che serve per isnerire gli articoli della newsletter, ti avverto
 * gaspa va a cambiare un paio di pannolini...
<xdatap1> warp10, vabbé tanto la struttura si copia da altre pagine, sono i contenuti da pensare
<warp10> xdatap1: ma qui non ci sono tirocinanti e matricole da schiavizzare per queste cose, come in tutte le università italiane?
<xdatap1> warp10, a livello di packaging il tirocinante sarei io...
<warp10> xdatap1: :D
<xdatap1> warp10, pensa come siete messi :P
<warp10> che brutta fine che abbiamo fatto...
<devfil> warp10: una volta c'ero io... per me siete migliorati
<DktrKranz> xdatap1: una volta avevamo <a href, ricorda
<DktrKranz> xdatap1: ti reputo un tantino meglio ;)
<warp10> diciamo che siamo sempre andati abbastanza maluccio, va
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, si allora non siete messi tanto male
<warp10> e comunque se tutto va bene tra un pò arriva una tirocinante. E non è un typo, è una donna
<devfil> DktrKranz: a href?
<warp10> in quel caso, il balzo avanti è innegabile
<DktrKranz> devfil: emg*nt
<DktrKranz> che più che emg, sarebbe da scrivere omg
<xdatap1> warp10, ottimo!
<devfil> DktrKranz: o mio dio, stanotte non dormirò!
<DktrKranz> devfil: ^^
<devfil> -.-'
<DktrKranz> xdatap1: per il wiki, ci sono pure io, a ranghi ridotti però (l'integration manager arriva giovedì 8...)
<warp10> DktrKranz: chi arriva?
<warp10> ok, dai
<warp10> prossimo punto?
<DktrKranz> direi di sì
<DktrKranz> * Definizione delle attività da svolgere a breve termine
<DktrKranz> le cose sono cambiate dall'inizio del gruppo
<DktrKranz> ne avevamo parlato anche l'altra volta
<DktrKranz> l'obiettivo primario era formare nuovi MOTU
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, ok dai. Facciamo una bozza fuori o zappiamo sulle pagine del gruppo?
<DktrKranz> ora, uno dei punti più importanti è, a mio avviso, colmare qualche lacuna lasciata dall'armageddon^W archive reorganizaation
<gaspa> +1000
 * warp10 aggiunge altri 10000 ai 1000 di gaspa
<DktrKranz> xdatap1: direi di partire con la bozza (stile /Prove)
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, ok
<DktrKranz> senza pretendere di salvare l'universe
<DktrKranz> (scusate per il gioco di parole)
<DktrKranz> ma almeno concentrarci su alcune attività
 * e-DIO-t avrebbe dovuto leggersi un po' il wiki prima di cercare di seguire :°°
<DktrKranz> ne elenco alcune, a mio avviso fondamentali
<DktrKranz> 1) REVU, è praticamente morto. I pacchi arrivano solo da Debian, che non è un male, anzi, ma alcuni contributori sono spaesati
<DktrKranz> 2) i backport. Anche qui nessuno se ne preoccupa, "tanto fra sei mesi aggiorno a $animale_di_turno"
<DktrKranz> come sapete, universe è diventato cittadino di infimo grado
<DktrKranz> rilanciare, anche se in misura più contenuta, queste due attività, ci permetterebbe di dare visibilità al nostro gruppo, fornendo un utile servizio alla comunità
<DktrKranz> questo, per quanto riguarda il lato "packaging£
<DktrKranz> per il lato "coding", abbiamo il progetto di acire
<devfil> sono d'accordo soprattutto per via dei backport
<DktrKranz> warp10 ha dato il via, se iniziamo a pubblicizzare il tutto secondo me abbiamo ottime possibilità
<devfil> sono anni che non so più chi se ne occupa
<DktrKranz> poi, avrei anche debomatic
<DktrKranz> il principale (e quasi unico!) contributore è il sottoscritto
<DktrKranz> ci sono alcune aree da migliorare (commenti, commenti, commenti, ho per caso accennato ai commenti?)
<DktrKranz> e qualche altra robetta da fare
<DktrKranz> anche qui, se pubblicizziamo un po' il software, potremmo trovare qualche pythonico interessato
<DktrKranz> poi avremmo anche Unity, e altro software come GDebi, insomma... la carne al fuoco non manca
<warp10> DktrKranz: per commenti intendi proprio commentare il codice, docstring, etc.?
<DktrKranz> si
<DktrKranz> attualmente le righe di commento sono pochine
<DktrKranz> (se dico zero, ci vado vicino)
<devfil> a tal proposito direi di rinforzare il wiki anche con le api sugli indicator ecc...
<warp10> io direi di fare una scaletta di priorità, ché qui abbiamo messo un sacco di carne al fuoco e non vorrei mangiare gli arrosticini mezz'ora dopo la fiorentina
<DktrKranz> yum
<devfil> warp10: arrosticini **
<gaspa> warp10: why not?
<gaspa> arrosticini e fiorentina? mica riempono tanto.
 * gaspa la smette con l'OT.
<warp10> gaspa: sì, ma se li lasci mezz'ora sul fuoco mangi pezzi di carbone :)
<DktrKranz> con che priorità
<DktrKranz> ?
<DktrKranz> personalmente, userei un doppio binario
<DktrKranz> uno lato packaging, uno lato coding
<DktrKranz> così abbiamo i due tipi di interessati
<warp10> DktrKranz: però ci sono anche cose trasversali tipo rifare il wiki
<DktrKranz> quella è un'attività "una tantum"
<DktrKranz> una volta in piedi, tenerlo aggiornato dovrebbe essere più gestibile
<warp10> DktrKranz: sì, appunto dico: facciamo una scaletta delle cose più urgenti su cui concentrarci subito. Ad ogni modo, +1 per il doppio track, ha senso
<DktrKranz> ok
<devfil> DktrKranz: cosa proponi a livello di comunità per ripristinare i backport ecc?
<devfil> ancora non mi è chiara quella parte
<DktrKranz> devfil: si pensava di limitare le richieste alla sola LTS per il momento
<devfil> va bene, ma noi come comunità che dovremmo fare?
<devfil> a parte testing
<DktrKranz> iniziare a fare i test dei pacchetti più gettonati, per poi richieder il backport ufficiale
<DktrKranz> l'idea è di rilanciare il gruppo backport internazionale
<devfil> si, ma prima non si dovrebbe risolvere il problema del gruppo internazionale?
<DktrKranz> il problema è che nessuno caga i backport
<devfil> lì andrebbe rifatto il gruppo
<devfil> non viene fatto niente da anni lì
<xdatap1> sui backport una cosa però
<DktrKranz> se ci fosse un gruppetto che se ne occupasse, si potrebbe far pressione per fare in modo di eleggere qualcuno al ruolo di archive-admin
<devfil> anche se testiamo e consegnamo prove (screenshot e build) nessuno li potrà approvare
<xdatap1> io vorrei proporre di fare backport per la LTS e basta
<xdatap1> perché a livello di promozione la LTS sta diventando molto piu' importante, dopo unity
<xdatap1> per cui lavorare sui backport per la LTS aiuta anche chi fa advocacy, che non vuole installare una versione semestrale ma ha bisogno di quell'applicazione aggiornata
<devfil> DktrKranz: dobbiamo parlare di questa cosa per via internazionale, chiedendo un nuovo team e nuove regole (magari simili a quelle FFe quando si richiede un backport)
<DktrKranz> devfil: le regole ci sono, manca solo *chi* le mette in pratica
<warp10> posso esprimere perplessità sull'idea di backport solo per LTS? Il backport in senso stretto (quando non richiede fix) è un'attività molto poco impegnativa e le richieste sono scarse. Se qualcuno si mette al lavoro su un backport, tanto vale che tenti il build anche per le versioni supportate non-LTS
<DktrKranz> se nessuno fa richieste, se nessuno testa, se nessuno commenta, nessuno approva
<devfil> DktrKranz: negli ultimi tempi il problema principale è stata l'approvazione
<devfil> anche le pagine sul wiki ufficiale sono sparite
<devfil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackportRequestProcess
<DktrKranz> quindi, riassumendo
<DktrKranz> di proposte ne abbiamo, diamo una priorità a quelle che riteniamo più utili
<DktrKranz> e pian piano iniziamo a realizzare qualcosa
<warp10> +1
<DktrKranz> ok, direi che per stasera abbiamo fatto passi avanti
<DktrKranz> chi riesce a scrivere i minutes?
<warp10> DktrKranz: ovvio, quello che ha presieduto la riunione 0:-)
<DktrKranz> s/$/sceglie il designato/
<DktrKranz> bene signori
<DktrKranz> direi che possiamo chiudere qui per stasera :)
<PaoloRotolo> Buonanotte allora :D
<devfil> notte!
<e-DIO-t> vah, vommene a mia volta
<quadrispro> ciao a rutti, è finita?
<devfil> quadrispro: si
<quadrispro> ciao devfil, mi daresti il link al log?
<devfil> quadrispro: non lo conosco
<quadrispro> eccolo, lo vedo nel titolo del chan
<quadrispro> oh beh, vado
<quadrispro> ciao!
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-09-08
<Bastion> CIAOO!
